# DTG Fulfilment UK



## shirtyourface (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm looking for someone to outsource all my orders to in the UK. Will be mostly DTG printing, perhaps vinyl as well if you can accommodate. 

Can give someone between 150 - maybe 500 t shirts worth of work to print per month depending on the time of year. Orders will range from one offs to 20ish per order.

If anyone in here is interested please PM me, or if you can recommend someone please do the same.

Looking to build a decent relationship with someone for long term work. Do not want to use something like streetshirt due to stupid costs.


----------

